# Battery Coils Question



## CharlieSierra (6/9/17)

Hi guys.
One quick question , would a .1 ohm build be safe in my voopoo drag mod with 2x 25R batteries? 
Since the two batteries work together.


----------



## Andre (6/9/17)

You will be drawing around 42A on a full battery, negating voltage drop. Most dual battery mods are wired in serial. If so, you would be in very dangerous terrain. Even if in parallel, your margin would be slim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (6/9/17)

How do I get a dual coil setup of above .2 ohms?


----------



## r0ckf1re (6/9/17)

Andre said:


> You will be drawing around 42A on a full battery, negating voltage drop. Most dual battery mods are wired in serial. If so, you would be in very dangerous terrain. Even if in parallel, your margin would be slim.



This is an issue even though its a regulated MOD ?


----------



## Andre (6/9/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> This is an issue even though its a regulated MOD ?


Better be safe than sorry imho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/9/17)

mods fire at 0.1 ohm, for a reason, because they can. the chip will limit the ammount of output wattage according to the build. the Gene chip is amazing and it will take the knock long before the batts. i build and have built 0.08 on a single tube mech, no issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## r0ckf1re (6/9/17)

Andre said:


> Better be safe than sorry imho.


Agree. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (6/9/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> mods fire at 0.1 ohm, for a reason, because they can. the chip will limit the ammount of output wattage according to the build. the Gene chip is amazing and it will take the knock long before the batts. i build and have built 0.08 on a single tube mech, no issues.


I agree... on a regulated device the mod that's pretty safe to do... been vaping 0.1ohm builds on my minikin for many moons and no issues, also taking into account that I have lg chocolates in the minikin which has a lower amperage per battery. It's on mechs that things get a bit tricky... but on the drag that will be a good build for some nice clouds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (6/9/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> mods fire at 0.1 ohm, for a reason, because they can. the chip will limit the ammount of output wattage according to the build. the Gene chip is amazing and it will take the knock long before the batts. i build and have built 0.08 on a single tube mech, no issues.





Jengz said:


> I agree... on a regulated device the mod that's pretty safe to do... been vaping 0.1ohm builds on my minikin for many moons and no issues, also taking into account that I have lg chocolates in the minikin which has a lower amperage per battery. It's on mechs that things get a bit tricky... but on the drag that will be a good build for some nice clouds


It may be unlikely, but regulated mods do and have failed. This article stresses that. 

Of course, it is up to each individual, but for me - I never build a coil to a resistance that could stress the amperage of my battery/ies.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/9/17)

Hi Charlie,

Honestly depends on what wattage you firing on.

You will defenitly not be pulling 42 A when hitting your "regulated" mod on 60-80 Watts.
In order to pull 42 A from the battery you will need to be hitting your mod around 176.40 Watts.

Like bearded vaper said, they can fire so low for a reason.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/9/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> How do I get a dual coil setup of above .2 ohms?


What wire and AWG are you using ?


----------



## CharlieSierra (6/9/17)

Hallucinated_ said:


> What wire and AWG are you using ?


I did not buy any wire yet. Suggestions ?


----------



## RichJB (6/9/17)

If you are using wattage mode rather than TC, the wires in increasing order of resistance are stainless steel, nichrome and kanthal. If you want somewhat higher resistance coils, I would avoid stainless steel. It's not that you can't get there with SS, it's just that it requires more wraps and/or a higher inner diameter to do so.

Resistance is also affected by gauge: the thicker the wire, the lower the resistance. 26ga is probably the middle ground. If you wanted lower resistance, 24 or 22 would be better. If you wanted higher resistance, 28 would be good.

You should easily be able to get to dual coils that are >0.2Ω together by using 26ga nichrome (Ni80). It's a popular wire choice that is easy to source. It might not be best for you, you might end up preferring the vape from stainless steel. But only you can determine that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/9/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> I did not buy any wire yet. Suggestions ?


i would reccomend 24/26AWG Kanthal to start with.
5/6/7 Wraps around a 2.5mm or 3mm ID would be good. aprrox 0.2-0.3 ohm resistance.


----------



## CharlieSierra (6/9/17)

RichJB said:


> If you are using wattage mode rather than TC, the wires in increasing order of resistance are stainless steel, nichrome and kanthal. If you want somewhat higher resistance coils, I would avoid stainless steel. It's not that you can't get there with SS, it's just that it requires more wraps and/or a higher inner diameter to do so.
> 
> Resistance is also affected by gauge: the thicker the wire, the lower the resistance. 26ga is probably the middle ground. If you wanted lower resistance, 24 or 22 would be better. If you wanted higher resistance, 28 would be good.
> 
> You should easily be able to get to dual coils that are >0.2Ω together by using 26ga nichrome (Ni80). It's a popular wire choice that is easy to source. It might not be best for you, you might end up preferring the vape from stainless steel. But only you can determine that.


Thanks man.


----------



## SarushanP (7/9/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Hi guys.
> One quick question , would a .1 ohm build be safe in my voopoo drag mod with 2x 25R batteries?
> Since the two batteries work together.



Hi Charles, here's an article that may help you calculate how much amp draw the regulator will be taking...https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...attery-current-draw-for-a-regulated-mod.7532/... this calculation was done by Mooch in 2015... hope it helps...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/17)

SarushanP said:


> Hi Charles, here's an article that may help you calculate how much amp draw the regulator will be taking...https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...attery-current-draw-for-a-regulated-mod.7532/... this calculation was done by Mooch in 2015... hope it helps...


Very informative, thank you for posting this @SarushanP.

Forgetting for the moment my pessimistic and ultra safe scenario where the mod's electronics go haywire and the batteries must suddenly cope with a 42A draw, let us look at @CharlieSierra's case using above-mentioned formula.

The Drag can go up to 157W. Dual batteries (does not matter if in series or in parallel), so 78.5W per battery. Divided by the minimum voltage per battery of 3.1V (might be 3.2V or another number but let us work with the safer option) gives you max amps per battery of 25.3A. But, you have to add 10 % to account for the inefficiency of the regulator. Thus, a max amp per battery of 27.83W. So you want a battery that can safely supply 27.83A of current if you're using the mod at its maximum rating of 157W. So, the Samsungs 25R might not be the best option for this mod at maximum wattage.

Using the same formula - Firing at 100W will require a battery that can safely supply 17.73A of current. At 100W the Samsungs 25R are a more realistic option.

Important to note this remark by Mooch in the discussion linked by @SarushanP:

*The regulator will stop you from exceeding the device's safe lmits, hopefully, but not the battery's limits.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (7/9/17)

@Andre thank you for your input , I went for the safer option and bought 24gauge kanthal wire , with 2 coils in it has a 0.25 ohm reading , I guess I'm safe now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> @Andre thank you for your input , I went for the safer option and bought 24gauge kanthal wire , with 2 coils in it has a 0.25 ohm reading , I guess I'm safe now


Absolutely, even if the electronics go haywire. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (7/9/17)

Thanks for everyones input


----------



## AlphaDog (7/9/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> This is an issue even though its a regulated MOD ?


You're right, it shouldn't be an issue. If the mod can't handle it, it won't fire and you should get an "ohms too low" message of some sorts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

